# Time Team - what happened to Carenza?



## danny la rouge (Jun 1, 2008)

Was just watching Time Team, as I often do on a Sunday afternoon (perfect Sunday afternoon TV in my opinion), and I wondered what happened to Carenza?

I was rather fond of her.


----------



## FoxyMKII (Jun 1, 2008)

Bit of info here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carenza_Lewis

some more here

http://www.arch.cam.ac.uk/~crl29/


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2008)

*You know i was thinking that myself.*

I have her in my shed

For 45 quid i'll let you in for an hour of dig talk on the subject of The Changing Medieval Settlements in Central England 

I'd hit it


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 1, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> I'd hit it



Oi !

You're speaking of the woman I love. 

I'm lying really - I'm rather fickle and  Lady TV Archeologists was but a brief obsession.

Why can't there be a female Ray Mears ?


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2008)

*Hmmmm..*



gentlegreen said:


> Why can't there be a female Ray Mears ?



Cos modern day wannabe hunter gatherers are dudes innit You're right though there should be.

Now a female Bush Tucker Man then you'd be talking. 

Any girl who could debark a tree without killing it and then build a canoe from the bark, hunt fish from it, smoke the fish on the bark cuttings.....ooh I've just come


You can have Carenza GG I'm having Bush Tucker Bird


----------



## Passdout (Jun 1, 2008)

:d:d


----------



## scifisam (Jun 1, 2008)

friedaweed said:


> Cos modern day wannabe hunter gatherers are dudes innit You're right though there should be.
> 
> Now a female Bush Tucker Man then you'd be talking.
> 
> ...



The first woman I ever feel for was pretty much like that (but was also a writer and artist).


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 1, 2008)

FoxyMKII said:


> Bit of info here:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carenza_Lewis
> 
> ...


Cheers.

I miss her.


----------



## soulman (Jun 1, 2008)

How does this all work. Are archaeologists working for the state?


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 1, 2008)

I miss Robin Bush


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 1, 2008)

soulman said:


> How does this all work. Are archaeologists working for the state?


Eh?


----------



## boohoo (Jun 1, 2008)

We need more lady archeologists -It's Helen whose the female representative at the mo... I like Dr Alice Roberts - she's cool. Carenza was good too. 

Time team is the only thing I really miss when i don't have a telly. I just have to hang out at my parents to watch it.


----------

